# Mesa Boogie Pricing



## mazafaka (Sep 28, 2005)

Since Mesa apparently doesn't like to list prices on the web (and I've been unable to find an online retailer) do you guys know where I could get a list of the standard street prices for the Mesa line of amps? I am most specifically looking at the F30 / F50 / F100, but I'd really like to get an idea of what all of the prices are.... 

I know Ebay can be referenced for used prices, but I would like to have an idea of the normal new prices so I can tell if my local dealer is attempting to rip me off.

Thanks.


----------



## Flesh-EatingMonkey (Sep 28, 2005)

http://froogle.google.com/

Type in any amp you like. There are many online Boogie retailers.


----------



## Drew (Sep 28, 2005)

mazafaka said:


> ...I would like to have an idea of the normal new prices so I can tell if my local dealer is attempting to rip me off.



Short answer is, they're not - Boogie sets pricing, and dealers are required to list at their specified price. Any deviation, above or below, and they lose their liscense. 

-D


----------



## Flesh-EatingMonkey (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh yeah, I forgot to add. Boogie retailers are only allowed to sell at the list "Pro Net" price provided by Mesa Boogie. No discounting, no upping the price either. Ask your local retailer to let you look at the price list. They should let you do that.


----------



## Leon (Sep 28, 2005)

yeah, they're not ripping you off. Mesa's actually cost that much 

advice: buy secondhand!


----------



## Vince (Sep 28, 2005)

Leon said:


> yeah, they're not ripping you off. Mesa's actually cost that much
> 
> advice: buy secondhand!



+1


----------



## Dylan7620 (Sep 29, 2005)

Leon said:


> yeah, they're not ripping you off. Mesa's actually cost that much
> 
> advice: buy secondhand!


+2


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 29, 2005)

Dylan7620 said:


> +2



+3 - they're practically indestructible, so you don't have to worry about a used one, except for possible tube replacements.

Hey, I'm an endorser and I'm advising you to buy used amps. Forget I said that.


----------



## Regor (Sep 29, 2005)

mazafaka said:


> Since Mesa apparently doesn't like to list prices on the web (and I've been unable to find an online retailer) do you guys know where I could get a list of the standard street prices for the Mesa line of amps? I am most specifically looking at the F30 / F50 / F100, but I'd really like to get an idea of what all of the prices are....
> 
> I know Ebay can be referenced for used prices, but I would like to have an idea of the normal new prices so I can tell if my local dealer is attempting to rip me off.
> 
> Thanks.



It just so happens I have a Pronet Price List under my laptop:

As of Feb 2004

F-30 head: $799
Combo: $849

F-50 head: $949
Combo: $999

F-100: $1099
Combo: $1299


----------



## mazafaka (Sep 29, 2005)

I am looking at the F-50, but you guys have been pushing the Nomads hard, so I may try to find a used one at a local store to demo. The problem I have is that there are so many tones in the Mesa amps, and I don't feel like playing for an hour in a store really gives me a feel for how they will sound in the long run. Looks like used F-50s go for ~$600-$700 on The Bay....


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Sep 30, 2005)

eaeolian said:


> +3 - they're practically indestructible, so you don't have to worry about a used one, except for possible tube replacements.
> 
> Hey, I'm an endorser and I'm advising you to buy used amps. Forget I said that.



+4

I'm a drummer. I can count to 4 (most of the time).


----------



## Drew (Sep 30, 2005)

mazafaka said:


> I am looking at the F-50, but you guys have been pushing the Nomads hard, so I may try to find a used one at a local store to demo. The problem I have is that there are so many tones in the Mesa amps, and I don't feel like playing for an hour in a store really gives me a feel for how they will sound in the long run. Looks like used F-50s go for ~$600-$700 on The Bay....



Maza, 

1.) I remember this russian hip-hop/pop/rap sorta thing where the chorus was basically that, and it translates in english into basically what it sounds like - same tune, or same idea?  

2.) Nomad user, and I've recently gotten a recording setup that doesn't suck. Give me an example of some of the sounds (or range of sounds) you're looking for, and this weekend I'll do some MP3 clips of as Nomad-45 2x12 for you.


----------



## mazafaka (Sep 30, 2005)

Drew-

1) I don't remember exactly where I got it, but the name always strikes me as funny... like it's from some 80s movie like Red Dawn or something!

2) That would be awesome if you can cut a couple quick MP3s, but don't spend too much time on it! I play a lot of relatively heavy stuff in standard 7-string tuning. Much of it is in the vein of Tool, or A Perfect Circle, plus plenty of industrial-type stuff like NIN, Rob Zombie, and Ministry. Obviously, a lot of that is colored with synths and is over-processed in the studio, but they manage some good, heavy sounds. On the other end of the spectrum, I need a good clean tone, as well as some blues distortion, a la ZZ Top's "La Grange." That tone is just killer. But realistically, I play more high-gain stuff.

Also, I use the IBZ 7620, and an early-90s American-made Kramer 6-string equally. The Kramer is a Nightswan with a Duncan Full Shred HB and actually sounds and plays great. The 7620 is totally stock.

Thanks!


----------



## Leon (Sep 30, 2005)

1)   

2) another Nomad user here. you can pretty much get all the tones you mentioned from the Nomad, as i'm sure Drew will be able to show. of course they won't be dead-on, as the Nomad is just one amp, but you'll be suprised at how close they will be for coming from just one amp


----------

